# Things T-Mac need to do when he comes back



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Guys, stop it with the McGrady trade talk. Its all rumours. T-Mac has never said anything about being unhappy about the team, and no one on the team has ever said anything bad about T-Mac. In fact, no one has even come close of mentioning the one thing that we always discuss nowadays: the team playing better WITHOUT T-Mac. 

We're playing well now, and being as talented as he is, if McGrady can fit in with how everything is currently running, we'll only improve from here, as stated by Yao, Adelman, and everyone on the team. Now, for McGrady to fit in....

- Stop jacking up shots!
Yes those pull up 3s were sweet to watch back in the days... but nowadays Luther, Rafer, and Battier probably have a better chance of draining those than you, so stop doing it

- Move the ball!
Don't let the recent increase in assists get to your head. If you wanna be more like Steve Nash, move the ball a little quicker, so your teammates won't be standing around waiting to see what you'll do next.

- Use Yao more
C'mon guys, you've played together for so long already... why can't you guys pull off the pick-and-roll like Deron and Boozer?? And If you're so good at drawing double teams, shouldn't you be able to free up Yao for more easy baskets?? We've seem glimpses of it before, now we want to see it consistently

- Recognize Yao > TMac, from now and forever
He can score more efficiently than you, he gets the team moving, so yes, I think you should remind yourself to take a back seat to him from now on. I would love to see a game where McGrady can score 20pts while taking less than 10 shots. That'll be the day...

Remember the Shaq/Kobe comparison back in the days? Its more valid now than ever, with Yao dominating the offense and T-Mac getting his share of the offense. I have no reason to believe why Yao and T-Mac can't play more like this:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JF3bObM_-0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3JF3bObM_-0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Make it happen T-Mac


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Great post, YM.

Hope TMac is able to adjust to the system.




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Yao Mania again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The thing is that I just don't see it happening. 

As much as I want him to do it, Mr "Its on me" wont do it. I still think that he feels as if he is the leader of this team. 

All those things you listed above is pretty much doing a 180 on his game. And Very very few players have been able to pull that off. That is part of the reason why I just don't see it happening. All his career, he was the man, and thats how he played.

I just have this feeling that he is going to come back into the roster and just screw things up. Our offense is starting to look really nice right now and his iso play just isn't designed for it. That or just get hurt again.

I guess I have just moved on with the Tmac issue. Earlier this year it was so clear that he didn't care anymore. I honestly think he has come to peace with his career now and has given up.

In addition, I think the one main reason why Tmac wont be traded is because of his contract.

Don't get me wrong, I wish so hard that he would do this. He is extremely talented and such a talent would be hard to come by, but I just cant see it happening. 

prove me wrong Tmac, prove me wrong.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> WASHINGTON -- Tracy McGrady will be checked out by the Houston Rockets' medical staff Thursday to determine when he'll be able to return from his left knee injury.
> 
> "We certainly are missing him," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said before Tuesday night's game at the Washington Wizards. "But it's important that he's healthy when he does start playing."
> 
> ...


McGrady is trying to come back on Friday. When he does come back though, I would love to see him playing around Yao and distribute the ball to the plays who are open. Slowly but surely, he will be able to find his rhythm in the new offense.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Nice post Yao. The only other thing I would like to see would be Adleman giving Tracy less minutes. I am not talking about going from his normal 35down to 20 but rather down to 28 to 30.

This will allow these guys who have put together this win streak opportunities to continue to be involved.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> McGrady could be back Friday or Sunday, but when he does return, having not done much running in weeks, he will be in the game for shorter time periods. The Rockets will need to play with the same urgency and offensive assertiveness.


Link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am okay with TMAC playing for 24mins. For awhile so he can work his way into the flow of the offense.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

That video brought back memories


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sit T-Mac in the bench, like Ginobili and Jason Terry.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac needs to make an effort defensively as well. Remember Willie Green kicked our *** when we played them and who was guarding him?? Yes, T-mac


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Sit T-Mac in the bench, like Ginobili and Jason Terry.


First Ballscientist post I agree with!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He's not going to radically reshape his game. Realistically, all we can hope for is that he goes back to being the definite second option, like he was last year. 

When Adelman said at the start of the season that he wants T-Mac to handle less of the playmaking duties and score more, it was a mistake. Why limit such a valuable aspect of his game and make him take even more shots while cutting Yao's? 

There's a reason why all our role players' three point percentages were down at the start of the season. They weren't getting as open with the offense running through McGrady. It doesn't matter how good he is, a perimeter player is not going to draw the attention a dominant big man like Yao does.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> He's not going to radically reshape his game. Realistically, all we can hope for is that he goes back to being the definite second option, like he was last year.
> 
> When Adelman said at the start of the season that he wants T-Mac to handle less of the playmaking duties and score more, it was a mistake. Why limit such a valuable aspect of his game and make him take even more shots while cutting Yao's?
> 
> There's a reason why all our role players' three point percentages were down at the start of the season. They weren't getting as open with the offense running through McGrady. It doesn't matter how good he is, a perimeter player is not going to draw the attention a dominant big man like Yao does.


Agreed. Thats a big tick


----------

